# Tank Use For Full Service Campground



## BKSides (Nov 3, 2006)

I am totally new to owning a TT and have a question about using tanks/sewer at campgrounds. DO you connect your hose and leave the black tank open at all times or just empty before you leave? Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

If you leave the black tank valve open, you will have a huge, smelly, mound of...uh...you-know-what, that will be difficult to flush out.








Always close the valve, add some water and chemical, even on a full hook-up site. Also, top it off with water just prior to dumping, to get all the "solids" flushed out good.
Of course, it is perfectly fine to leave the gray tank valve open while hooked-up to the sewer.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BKSides said:


> I am totally new to owning a TT and have a question about using tanks/sewer at campgrounds. DO you connect your hose and leave the black tank open at all times or just empty before you leave? Thanks for your help!!!


Hi! Actually, you can do either and much will depend on family size and how fast your tanks fill. We generally leave ours closed tho'. For an extended stay, we'll drain every few days (or as needed). For a weekend, we leave both tanks closed, draining the gray tank periodically, but we only drain the black tank just before we leave. The fuller they are, the better they drain.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> If you leave the black tank valve open, you will have a huge, smelly, mound of...uh...you-know-what, that will be difficult to flush out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember to close it before you dump the black, or else...









Dave


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> If you leave the black tank valve open, you will have a huge, smelly, mound of...uh...you-know-what, that will be difficult to flush out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember to close it before you dump the black, or else...









Dave
[/quote]

Good point Dave! Otherwise, you will get "cross-pollination" of the holding tanks.









Bob


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Also, when you drain your tanks for the last time you dump before you unhook to leave, drain your black water first and then your gray. That flushes out the lines for you.

As noted before, before you drain the gray water make sure you close your black water valve and then after the gray water I usually disconnect and spray out the hose with some fresh water.

Enjoy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will agree with the others, and add one more tip...

If you do leave your gray water tank open, close it and fill that tank as well before you dump the black water. Then use the gray water to flush out and clean the lines and hose after dumping the yucky stuff. Otherwise, you will end up with a lot of dried up unwanted residue.









Now, back to my breakfast!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That is what we do as well, Doug. We flush the black first, then our bathroom grey & then the kitchen grey.







It is a good system that works well for us.









Tami


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with the majority here. We leave them all closed and drain as needed. I just want to add, we use the sewer solution and man it makes this this whole process a pleasure. I also have the quickie flush. All I do is hook up 2 water water hoses that are connected to a splitter with 2 shut offs and just stand there and control them fron the spicket. It is clean and simple. The sewer solution is clean when I remove it because of the water running through it. Don't get me wrong it still has germs on it but it's "dirt" clean.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> That is what we do as well, Doug. We flush the *black first*, then our *bathroom grey * & then the *kitchen grey*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami, do you have 3 tanks?








_____________________________________________________________________________
I agree with the rest! I would also, if you have the time before leaving the CG. 
Fill the black and grey with water and flush them again. (If you don't have a quickie-flush.







)

Good question!








MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes MaeJae we have 3 tanks, 1 bk, & 2 40gal greys.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Yes MaeJae we have 3 tanks, 1 bk, & 2 40gal greys.


I thought your two 40 gal grey tanks were a typo...How in the heck did you luck out with that much grey water capacity???? We have two grey tanks that are only 20 gals each...boy does the shower water tank fill up fast









I'm very glad that I read this thread...We haven't camped at a full hookup site yet, and I'm not sure if I would have known to keep everything closed until they got full and needed dumping.

Makes total sense now!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

In short if you leave you black tank open it will dry out and build up a lot of (*(*(%^&**. Keep it closed with water in it until you ready to empty it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

and we all know that dried up (*(*(%^&** would be a really bad thing!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Yes MaeJae we have 3 tanks, 1 bk, & 2 40gal greys.


I thought your two 40 gal grey tanks were a typo...How in the heck did you luck out with that much grey water capacity???? We have two grey tanks that are only 20 gals each...boy does the shower water tank fill up fast









I'm very glad that I read this thread...We haven't camped at a full hookup site yet, and I'm not sure if I would have known to keep everything closed until they got full and needed dumping.

Makes total sense now!








[/quote]

Skippershe,
Are you sure??? both of our grey water tanks are 40 gals. We have the same TT, 1 year apart. the '06 book says grey and waste water tanks are 40 gals. If you take the bottom off and install Quickie Flush, you can see them!!








david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Yes MaeJae we have 3 tanks, 1 bk, & 2 40gal greys.


I thought your two 40 gal grey tanks were a typo...How in the heck did you luck out with that much grey water capacity???? We have two grey tanks that are only 20 gals each...boy does the shower water tank fill up fast









I'm very glad that I read this thread...We haven't camped at a full hookup site yet, and I'm not sure if I would have known to keep everything closed until they got full and needed dumping.

Makes total sense now!








[/quote]

Skippershe,
Are you sure??? both of our grey water tanks are 40 gals. We have the same TT, 1 year apart. the '06 book says grey and waste water tanks are 40 gals. If you take the bottom off and install Quickie Flush, you can see them!!








david








[/quote]

Beachbum,
How many gray tank pull handles do you have when you dump? We have 2 gray tank pull handles and 1 black pull handle. We have a total of 40 gallons gray water capacity, but they are split between the kitchen and the bathroom...each has a 20 gallon tank. I called Keystone about this and their answer was because of the axle location on the Roos (something like that) wouldn't allow a 40 gallon tank to fit








Let me know if yours is the same or different


----------

